# New does coming soon



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So I told myself that from now on each year with the money I make from selling the kids I would buy a nice show quality new doe. I need to keep improving my herd so I have better kids to sell and show each year. I have a breeder that I love her goats. That's where I bought 1 doe (martini) and our buck (hersey) from. I was looking around and decided to ask if she had any mature does for sale even tho I was expecting her not to. Just so happens she is drastically cutting her herd. So I agreed to get an awesome 2 year old named Nora. Of course we looked at kids and I decided to get a doeling also. But I don't know which one yet. Her 2 best does each had twin does but she can't decide which ones to keep. She is keeping 1 from each then I get to pick which one I want. So as of now I just have some bad pictures of the 2 year old. I am super excited and can't wait for Kerigan to show these does this year because I think these 2 plus ours at home are going to do pretty well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, she's gorgeous  And those kids in coats are, like, cuter than anything


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is raising triplets and still looks that good which is awesome.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I really like her, Roger.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you ask her where she buys those cute coats for her babies roger? We'd love to know that information. Maybe you already know. 
She's a pretty doe.

Hope all continues to go well for your farm!

Tami


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her sister makes those coats. Do you have facebook?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Tim I think she is really nice.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

No I left Facebook quite a while ago. Not a fan of FB. 
My hubby is on FB tho. How do I get info about the coats?

Thank you!

Tami


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I will try to find a link


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her name is Kelli Davis and she is on Facebook with a picture of a goat as her profile picture. She lives in Michigan. If you find her you can private message her. I just can't find her section for the coats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I finally found it lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh that's wonderful!!!! Thank you! I will order some. We have kids coming in June. Sometimes we have cold nites and my heat lamps aren't always good enough. Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No problem they work awesome


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I got my new does home. Nora is a 2 year old and just weaned triplets last weekend. And Maylee was born in February this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute! Ive always had a soft spot for Boers but never owned any my neighbor has them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Boers are by far my favorite breed you should get some. They are so cute as babies.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol yes we love boers too! They are such a great breed! Very friendly and loving breed overall. I read somewhere that they are more of a friendly breed than other breeds. Not sure if it's true but it is in regards to my herd. I only have one that isn't overly friendly and she came from a different farm.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad you got them home, they look fantastic! Maylee is adorable, and I love her name!! Nora is a great looking doe, she doesn't look like she just weaned triplets! 
I hope they are settling in well?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nora is the sweetest easy going doe I have. I can do anything to her/ with her.

Maylee is a wild child but we will get her tamed down. Kerigan is calling her paisley because she doesn't like maylee.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa those are some nice girls you got there. That baby is so beautiful <3 I don't know how I missed this but big congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Nora sounds great! She sure is a beautiful girl. I'm sure Maylee will come around, lots and lots of lovin' and if she likes to be brushed that really helps. The doe we bought Marissa earlier this year was wild when we bought her, but she tamed down super fast, and is an absolute joy, I just adore her so very, very much. She loves being brushed, and rubbed on, so that helped her to relax, and trust us.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you both. Nora is seriously the sweetest doe I have. I think she is calmer then Jasmine who is my baby. Hopefully soon I can calm maylee down. Kerigan and I have been so busy she has not gotten a lot of extra attention.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

following


----------



## goatmomLAM (May 11, 2017)

One of my daughters bought 4 coats for me off a person on Etsy. Really cute-I think they were $9.00 each


----------

